# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups > H >  Kind and origin of H mtDNA in Albania

## Bergin

Hello to all of you.

I noticed that on the mtDNA list (by country) Albania has circa 48% of H mtDNA. 
Of this 48% only little belongs to the major H subgroups (3% H1+H3 and 4% H5, respectively).

So my question is: Any idea of what kind of H subgroup is dominating Albanian mtDNA?
(any link to a source paper or website would be greatly appreciated).

Some history/map about that subgroup would also be nice.

----------


## Gabriele Pashaj

Mine is H15 . I do not know my sub branch .

----------

